# IUI October/ November 2016 buddies



## Lolisita (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi girls!

I am starting my 2nd IUI beginning of  November hopefully. This time stimulated.
Would love to chat with anyone cycling in November  

Xx


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm not necessarily cycling in November, more the end of October, so we will be testing at the beginning of November.


----------



## Becca25 (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi ladies, I could possibly start my first round of Iui in November (fingers crossed). Been ttc for two and a half years and had all the tests and scans to find unexplained infertility. Going to see the gynaecologists on Monday and assuming he'll put me on Iui rather than IVF as my husband and I are only 25years old. 

So have book marked this post as think I will be needing support. And apparently if they do say it's Iui treatment then it will be on my next cycle which is mid November but we will see.


----------



## vixyb (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi!
I'm starting my 1st round of iui in mid November.  Excited and terrified all at the same time! Be good to hear about everyone's experience


----------



## Becca25 (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi does anyone know if Iui is funded by NHS at jessops? And how many rounds? I've heard 3 but not sure if that's correct?


----------



## sands11 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi Becca, 
You would need to check with your GP as everywhere is different. I'm in Berkshire and there is no help for me as I wasn't under fertility investigation by 34yrs old (I'm 40yrs old) there was also other criteria, but I was out at the first hurdle. So only self funding an option. I hope that helps. x


----------



## Becca25 (Oct 12, 2016)

Thank you sands11


----------



## Lolisita (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi everyone  so lovely to hear from you all!

Rainbowmum- Fingers crossed it will be a bfp for you in November! Are you doing stimulated or natural ? X

Becca25- I also been diagnosed with unexplained infertility. My fertility specialist sent me straight for IVF, I wasn't given a choice unfortunately. I would definitely choose IUI if that was an option on NHS.
I think it depends on the area and GP, I've heard that some people get funded 3 IUI or 1 IVF. X

Vixyb- I have the same emotions towards my 2nd cycle of IUI. Are you doing stimulated or natural? X

Sands11- hi    X


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

Lolisita, we're doing another natural cycle. It worked first time with my daughter and I have an AMH of 14 so doctors think there's no reason it won't work again this time. I was spoiled three years ago when I got pregnant on the first try, which is why it was so hard when it didn't work last month


----------



## Lolisita (Aug 24, 2015)

Rainbowmum,  that's amazing that it worked the first time for you!  My AMH level is 21.8 and I had previous natural pregnancies which ended in miscarriage sadly.. So after one failed natural, we couldn't decide what to do next. We've got follow up in 1 week time,  but I think we going to go for stimulated because you grow more eggs so more chances for it to work and also with stimulated you trigger with HCG injections so timing is much better than natural. 
With natural I had insemination done 28 hrs after lh surge and it definitely was the wrong timing because I ovulated around 36-38 hrs after (had ovulation pains etc )
I would much prefer to do natural cycle as my body respond better when no stimulation drugs involved, during natural cycle my lining was 13mm and when I did IVF only 7mm, so I do worry about that.
How many hours after LH surge did you have insemination? 
X


----------



## vixyb (Jun 1, 2016)

Lolista - I'm doing stimulated as that's what the clinic advised and they're the experts!
Becca- fingers crossed for November for you 
Xx


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

Lolisita Actually this is the bit where I'm wondering if timing was wrong on our last cycle. 
in 2013, I tested positive for LH surge at night(8pm), I called the clinic the next morning and scheduled IUI for the day after, so it was about 39 hours after I first detected LH surge.
This time I had the first positive OPK(clearblue digi) in the morning and IUI took place 27 hours later, so I wonder if it was too early. 

What's the price difference for a stimulated cycle? Right now we're paying £700 for the IUI(and £950 for sperm!), but I think a medicated cycle would be at least £500 more plus £300 ish for meds?


----------



## Lolisita (Aug 24, 2015)

Vixyb, Yes it is definitely good to listen to advice of experts.
My clinic didn't advice me really, they let us decide. Hopefully at our follow next week they can give us a bit of advice xx

Rainbowmum, I see, that makes perfect sence to me and that must have been why it worked for you. Perfect timing!
I read an article that suggests the timing of IUI is crutial,  because there is a lot of evidence in the literature suggesting that sperm do not live in the uterus and only travel through it. In natural conception sperm can live in the cervical mucus for an average of 3-4 days and from there travel up to the follopian tubes. Apparently it is estimated that inseminated sperm put in the uterus travels through it within 4-6 hours and afterwards  it is all gone.  So if IUI is timed with anything other than the HCG trigger shot or done too early, the is good  probability that by the time ovulation occurs, and the egg is picked up by the fallopian tube, all the sperm are gone.
Some clinics trigger with HCG injection for stimulated and natural. I think my clinic only does it for stimulated and with natural once you get a surge insemination is done next day. I think it is very hard to time ovulation correctly just going by LH surge, unless of course you pick up your surge in the evening, like it happened with you. I always pick up my surge in the morning or afternoon... I think that's one of the reasons we are thinking of going for stimulated cos with HCG injection timing is so much better, but risk of multiples are much higher but if I  end up with twins so be it  
At my clinic natural IUI is £600 and stimulated £950 ( including nurse apps, scans, blood tests and follow up or pregnancy scan)  plus medication, not sure how much it would be , but I am guessing around £300-400.
Are you at London Womens Clinic? Xx


----------



## Becca25 (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi girls, just had an consultation today to say I get funding for IUI and will be starting soon just got to wait for my letter through the post then have my official meeeting to discuss everything that IUI involves and then wait for my period to start so hoping I get my letter in the next two weeks so I can start on my next cycle if but will have to be the cycle after.

how long did it takes all of you to get your first appointment? I was told a matter of weeks but you know what hospitals are like to keeping fingers crossed. 

Hope your all well and staying positive.


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

Becca, that's great news.
I can't quite comment as I'm self funding but there were a few appointments to go through...first bloodwork and ultrasound, then consultation and in our case counselling(due to donor sperm), we ended up letting a lot of that expire so had to retake quite a few of the appointments

Lolisita, annoyingly yet again I detected LH surge this morning and my appointment is tomorrow morning, so less than 30 hours after. (that's just when they do IUI), I'm hoping we're not wasting £1700 by getting timing wrong again. 

My daughter was conceived at LWC but we're now under Manchester fertility


----------



## Lolisita (Aug 24, 2015)

Becca, that's great news! I wish we had a choice as I would prefer to be funded for IUI rather than IVF which my body doesn't agree with.
I can't comment how long it takes to get first appointment cos we started with IVF and it was a long process and involved lots of tests and investigations before we could have our first appointment. Now we stayed with the same clinic  and self funding so we usually have a follow up within 2-3 weeks. 
Fingers crossed you get your appointment soon! X

Rainbowmum, it could still work! You never know when you going to ovulate exactly. Good luck for today!! X


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

it went fine, feeling a little more crampy today than I did last cycle, plus had a tiny bit of spotting. Also felt like a lot of 'stuff' came out again throughout the afternoon, which I don't remember happening last two times. 
But fingers crossed it's worked.


----------



## Becca25 (Oct 12, 2016)

Fingers crossed for you rainbowmum. XxX


----------



## Lolisita (Aug 24, 2015)

Rainbowmum, Fingers crossed you get our BFP! That could be a good sign   with my 1st  cycle nothing came out at all. 

How is everyone else doing?

I got my follow up on Tuesday next week,  and then I should be starting  with my AF beginning of November! 

Xx


----------



## vixyb (Jun 1, 2016)

Fingers crossed for bfp rainbow mum!
I'm having one of those omg what am I thinking trying to do this alone days! Tho don't know why I'm worrying, not even done iui yet!! Just wish it was a bit closer now!


----------



## sweetcookie87 (Oct 25, 2016)

HeyAll

Am new to this group. Just wanted to say hey everyone. Am going for my first course of natural IUI today and am very nervous.  

Anyone got any advice of tips for during or after?


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

Good luck sweetcookie. I don't really have any tips, other than wear a pantyliner as you might have some spotting after.


----------



## sweetcookie87 (Oct 25, 2016)

Thankyou. 
It was more painful than I thought. 
It's still painful now. Is that normal ?


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

oh  no, sorry it wasn't a pleasant experience 

All 3 of mine have been painless and I couldn't feel the catheter going in, but I guess at least for the last two, my cervix has been 'softer' as I have previously given birth. 
I did have some cramping after the last one.


----------



## sweetcookie87 (Oct 25, 2016)

Yes a bit like cramping but more like left and right twitchy pain....
Now got to wait two weeks..... bet it will feel like forever


----------



## lisalou1234 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hey! New to this thread! Currently have a four month old daughter as a result of successful medicated iui! 
Currently on the tww due to test 8th Nov! Gonna be a long two weeks!!!! 
Look forward to following your journeys! Xx


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi there, will be doing our first round of IUI next month.  I'm also at Jessops in Sheffield. Excited, nervous and scared


----------



## Lolisita (Aug 24, 2015)

Sweetcookie, my insemination was painful. Not when the catheter gone in but when the doc started injecting cos apparently it is the medium they mix it with that can be felt.

Lisalou, you give me hope! Fingers crossed for your bfp!

Jellsie, it is funny how many emotions we go through! I am always so nervous too.

Girls,if u done stimulated. When did you start injections and what day of the cycle did you have your baseline scan?

Xx


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

So it's a BFN for us


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

Sorry to hear that Rainbow  

CD2 for a baseline scan, injections CD3 is in my instruction.


----------



## Becca25 (Oct 12, 2016)

So sorry rainbowmum   xx

Hi Jellsie I'm also at Jessops had my appointment with the gynaecologists two weeks ago so just waiting for my letter to see the nurse and discuss what medication there going to put me on etc, how quick did you get your letter and your appointment with the nurse after seeing the gynaecologist? 
The wait is torcher!


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

Becca25, I booked an appointment with the nurse when I had my meeting with Dr Gebeh so it was that suited me around work committments.  I was too far into my last cycle to start.  I met the nurse last week who showed us how to do the injections and tell me my dosage of Gonal F. All being well I should be going for my baseline scan on 13th November ish.

I'm not holding out much on it being successful to be honest


----------



## Lolisita (Aug 24, 2015)

Rainbowmum, sorry to hear your news  

Jellsie, thanks   good luck with your baseline scan! 
Have you done stimulated cycle before?

AFM,I had my baseline scan today, all okay. Started Gonal F this evening. Fingers crossed! 

Xx


----------



## littlekev333 (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi,
Im at jessops & will be starting my 2nd round of iui tomorrow. My first iui i got a bfp but im afraid i miscarried at 6 weeks. Fingers crossed for this time!


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

Lolisita, thank you.  No, this is my first time.

Littlekev333, sorry to hear about your loss.  Good luck for this cycle.


----------



## sweetcookie87 (Oct 25, 2016)

So sorry rainbow mum.  
I'm now 7/8 days post IUI  (depending on which day your supposed to count on) and all week I've had odd tingles pains. I've still got them on and off. I'm unmedicaTed  so am wondering if this is a reaction to the treatment. Started on and off from day one but still hasn't stopped? Anyone else get this? Apart from feeling constantly bloated nothing else?

Not sure if im supposed to feel anything else??

This wait is really starting. To take its toll


----------



## lisalou1234 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hey sweet cookie! How are you feeling... this 2ww is a nightmare!!!!! Xx


----------



## sweetcookie87 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hey Lisalou I'm struggling.  Feeling better today though. Random pains but not sure if that's in my head if I'm honest. Feeling bloated a lot. Decided just gonna wait till my period as is one day after the test day. God knows why but don't think I can take a test. 

How's it going for you ? Anything yet?


----------



## lisalou1234 (Aug 4, 2015)

Yeah good idea to wait I always came on my period two days before test date!!! I am so desperate to test but just don't think it has worked this time, although I have lots of symptoms I think they are in my head!! Xx


----------



## vixyb (Jun 1, 2016)

Sorry to hear that rainbow mum 

I've got my uss arranged for 14th, its seeming very real now! So excited but a little anxious! Anyone any tips for preparing for the iui?
Fingers crossed for those of you on the tww!


----------



## sweetcookie87 (Oct 25, 2016)

Lisalou have had a symptom free day not sure if it's cos I've been so busy and distracted. Perhaps my original symptoms were never really there.... I too belive I'm going crazy and that there in my head..haha...good job I'm a mental health nurse ay...

And vixyb my only tip for you is try not to laugh. I too just had my first IUI.  I take my hat off to you going it alone. Good luck xx


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

Vixyb, I'll be starting my injections around then


----------



## vixyb (Jun 1, 2016)

Sweetcookie, I'll probably laugh all the way through now you've said it!! Hoping it won't be any worse than a smear!
Jellsie,  exciting isn't it! How many days of injections do you have? Ive got my clomid all ready on my bedside table!


----------



## sweetcookie87 (Oct 25, 2016)

My wife tried to make light of it because it's a little undignified etc and because of that the speculum nearly shot out ..... again I advisee no laughing. Coughing. Sneezing.  Or anything that could make that part cause the speculum to give the poor nurse a black eye haha


----------



## vixyb (Jun 1, 2016)

Haha!! I will get all my coughing, sneezing and laughing out in the waiting room! Go with the lie very still and don't move a muscle option!!


----------



## lisalou1234 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hey sweet cookie, I've been pretty symptom less today! I caved and tested and a vvv fp !!! Could it be the trigger I'm 12 days post trigger. My boobs don't hurt or any hing!! Xx


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

Morning ladies, hope we are all ok today.

Lisalou, fingers crossed for you  

Vixyb, I'm having Gonal F injections. I've some of the *gulp* equipment I need but the actual medication isn't given to me until I go in for my baseline scan.

Sweetcookie, I fully understand what you mean about driving yourself bonkers overanalysing every twinge, sniffle and pain.


----------



## sweetcookie87 (Oct 25, 2016)

Lisalou.  Is a vvv  fp a very very very fat pregnant? I mean honestly rubbish with these things.  I am unmedicated so I don't even know what shots are? How early did you test  My periods due in 5 days... should I wait or test ? You've got me all nervous for you now lol xx

Vixyb literally still as anything. When they had this strip looking catheter in me I could feel my insides being touched.  Was so bloody weird and a little painful. Up until that point I hadn't moved. Breathing deeply out really helped. Take some paracetamol before you go in 

And jelsie I've had nothing now for two days. Think I prefered the symptoms. Lol now I feel nothing I feel worse if that makes sense.


----------



## lisalou1234 (Aug 4, 2015)

Basically with a medicated cycle they give you something called pregnl which makes you ovulate and then can give you a false positive test for up to 14 days! So pretty sure it's still my trigger... I'm due on tomorrow so waiting for the witch to arrive, if it doesn't come I'll test Monday but can kind of feel it!! 
How you doing today? How many days post iui are you now? Xx


----------



## sweetcookie87 (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm 10 days now I think post iui. No symptoms at all. Nearly bought a test today but managed to resist as my  friend walked round the corner and as no one knew decided to tempt fate. However was stood right in front of them so had to say I had thrush and was looking for the thrush cream. She then handed my the box right in front of me and said. I use this all the time. FML I nearly died right there and then. 
My witch is due in 5 days. And I'm to the day so gonna resist till then.  I'm getting my normal AF signs. Spots. Greasy skin. Bloating and my excema playing up.


----------



## lisalou1234 (Aug 4, 2015)

Oh no! Did you actually have to buy the thrush cream? Lol!! 
I would suggest the early response tests as they are quiet sensitive! 
where snouts do u live? X


----------



## sweetcookie87 (Oct 25, 2016)

Yes and not only that but they were pesseries so now she thinks I've got an itchy foof and tonight I shall be doing that lol .....and I live in plymouth hun


----------



## lisalou1234 (Aug 4, 2015)

😂😂😂


----------



## vixyb (Jun 1, 2016)

Jellsie, thankfully I've not been terrorized with any injections yet, and I work in the nhs! Doesn't bother me giving them to others but bet I'd be a wimp on myself!! Hopefully they won't be as bad as you think. 
Sweetcookie, your story made me giggle, hopefully you won't be ambushed next time you try to buy a test.
Where is everyone else from? I'm not far from Manchester,  anyone else in the frozen north??


----------



## sweetcookie87 (Oct 25, 2016)

Well day 12 and I have been close to tears all day... more AF signs and feel like it's all feeling apart. So tempted again to buy at test but no heart to do it. Falling apart a little today..... hope your all OK ladies.... lisalou have you tested again?


----------



## lisalou1234 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hey fellow iui girlies!!

Sweetcookie87-.i haven't tested today as thought I would come on but it hasn't yet so gonna test tomorrow. Not feeling very positive but just want to know either way now, I think I am actually going mental!!! 

When will you test? When are u due on?

Vixyb- I'm from Brighton xx


----------



## sweetcookie87 (Oct 25, 2016)

BFP tested with clearblue cross one positive. Didn't believe it so made me wife bring me one at work a digital and again BFP. Am still in disbelief but she won't buy me any more. 

LisaLou how you feeling


----------



## lisalou1234 (Aug 4, 2015)

That's amazing!!!!!! Congratulations sweet cookie!!! Due date will be 15th July then? 
I just did a early response and got v v faith BFP.. have to do it in the morning to see if it gets darker!!


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

Love hearing these positive stories.  I'm waiting for AF so I can go for my baseline scan.


----------



## vixyb (Jun 1, 2016)

Congratulations sweetcookie! Amazing news 
Lisalou, fingers crossed for your darker line. 
Got my af today, clomid from weds and then scan next week... it's very real now!!


----------



## sweetcookie87 (Oct 25, 2016)

Thanks guys am very chuffed but the elation of the wait and then test has now turned to worry lol does it ever end. Still... not bad for our first try and the nurses first go ay...... lisalou I hope them lines stay strong and get darker for you 

And jelsie I have no idea what clomid is or what ito for but I wish you luck with it. My tww still not up yet and have a viability scan booked for 7th December.  I have a nasty suspicion it's the electronic dildo thing....lol


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

congratulations lisalou and sweetcookie. 
I think we have decided to try one more time, now I really wish we had bought the 3 cycle package as we would have had that third go for free 
But I think we need to change things up a little bit and possibly have a medicated cycle next time as that will be the final try and clearly timing was wrong these last two cycles with IUI about 27 hours after LH surge


----------



## sweetcookie87 (Oct 25, 2016)

Rainbow mum. I had a flashing smiley then rang them I was booked in the next day that morning I then had my still.smiley. if all that makes sense. So maybe try that


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

Vixyb, I am just over the Pennines from you in South Yorkshire.

Sweet cookie, I believe clomid is a drug to help
Ovulation occur.  I do ovulate but will having Gonal F injections to stimulate my ovaries for IUI to produce more than one mature follicle.


----------



## vixyb (Jun 1, 2016)

How is everyone this morning?
I've started my clomid yesterday, read about all these awful side effects but currently feel fine!! Don't know of that's a good thing or not. Just two more days at work before treatment next week


----------



## sweetcookie87 (Oct 25, 2016)

Morning vixyb and jelsie.  Today's my period due date so am.feeling a little anxious not sure why. 
Vixyb never been on meds so unsure what it would feel like. However as a nurse I'd suggest no side effects is a good thing. However would you get stronger ovulation pains?  Well I feel normake considering. Still getting on and off pains but other than that nothing.


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

sweetcookie87 said:


> Rainbow mum. I had a flashing smiley then rang them I was booked in the next day that morning I then had my still.smiley. if all that makes sense. So maybe try that


My clinic recommends the pink clearblue test, so no flashing smilie, just empty circle or solid smilie


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

Those of you with medicated iui, what did it entail? How often did you visit the clinic for bloods or scans? What drugs did you take and how much did you pay for your drugs? Sorry for all the questions, but we're considering a medicated cycle and a follow up consultation would be £115 to ask those questions ;-)


----------



## vixyb (Jun 1, 2016)

Rainbow mum - I'm having my treatment abroad so may be a little different.  Had bloods done earlier in my cycle and have been given clomid to boost ovulation. Have got a scan on Monday,  can tell you more about the rest of the process after that


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

I will have a baseline scan on CD2 to ensure my uterus lining is coming away as it should.  Then daily injections of Gonal F, having another scan on CD10. We are funded by the NHS so the only cost is the prescriptions for the Gonal F. I think all that is correct, I should be starting this week.


----------



## sweetcookie87 (Oct 25, 2016)

Good luck jelsie and vixyb xx


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

AF arrived this morning, so I'm off for my baseline scan and collecting medication tomorrow morning 😕.


----------



## vixyb (Jun 1, 2016)

Woo jelsie  you excited? I've had a scan today to check follicles, have got 2 another scan and then trigger on weds or thurs! Scary!!!


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

No, I don't think I am excited. I hate the hospital appointments, they make me feel anxious about the uselessness of my body 😔.

Is everything progressing nicely for you?


----------



## vixyb (Jun 1, 2016)

Jellsie, least the arrival of af means that you can get started. Fingers crossed for you  yeah everything going to plan so far, hopefully will carry on like that! 
Thanks sweetcookie!


----------



## Lolisita (Aug 24, 2015)

Hey girls, 

Congrats on all the BFP's!

Sorry wasn't on here for a while, I had such a stressful cycle  with my clinic. Changing clinics  for sure! 
My double IUI is done, yesterday was 2nd transfer, so now I am officially in 2ww   I had my first IUI 14.5 hrs after HCG and 2nd 37 hrs after. 
What about you girls, how many hrs after HCG trigger you had your IUI? And what was the size of your follicle/s before trigger shot?
Also I am a bit concerned  that I didn't feel ovulation pain, I had some cramps which started on the morning of 2nd IUI but not sure if that was because my cervix got a bit irritated from  1st IUI or it was ovulation cramps. Did you have any ovulation pains ?


----------



## andromedaE9 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hello Lolisita et al,

Hope it is ok if I join you.

And congratulations on everyones BFPs 

Me and my DH had to convert our 2nd IVF round to an IUI as I didn't respond very well to the drugs this time and only had one ok follicle at 19mm. The others were tiny. I've been having a lot of cramping but not sure if it is ovulation pains. 

I had my IUI about 27h after the trigger. It would be a miracle if this works!


----------



## vixyb (Jun 1, 2016)

Hey lolista, I've had my trigger this morning and iui booked for tomorrow morning. Follicles were 19mm when I had scan yesterday - had one each side!! How are you feeling today? 
Welcome andromeda!


----------



## Lolisita (Aug 24, 2015)

Welcome andromeda! 
Hm it is difficult to tell isn't it, as I was confused too by cramping,guess it was ovulation pains.

Hi Vixyb, so It will be about 24 hrs after trigger?
Great that you got two mature follicles! I only got one 17mm on the last scan and I had 2 more days for it to grow before 1st IUI  , so probably it got to 19mm . 
The other follicle stopped growing at 13mm, I recon my dose should have been different. 
I am feeling good, but finding 2ww very hard.
How are you feeling? Positive?


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi All, 
Just wanted to introduce myself, am massively new to this. I'm a 38yr old single woman who started my first round of IUI with a donor at the end of last month.
Im in the 2ww, stuck out on my own in Dubai (for work) and the wait is killing me?! Mum (who's a fab support) says not to think about it, but lets face its thats bloody impossible! xx


----------



## vixyb (Jun 1, 2016)

Susannahallen, welcome! I know the feeling about doing this alone,  have found the forum to be great support when you feel like there is no one else around! Being in Dubai must be hard tho. Think I'm going to have to use distraction but we will see how that goes!  
Lolista - yeah it's about 24 hours after, not feeling any side effects from the trigger so far. Feel positive and scared and ex cited.  Up until this point it has all been easy enough stuff but tomorrow it gets very real!! Xx


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

Susanna I'm also in dubai if you need a coffee! 

Xxx


----------



## Lolisita (Aug 24, 2015)

Welcome Suzanna! I can imagine it must be very hard not having that support and being away from home.
2ww is awful, I hate it! Can you feel any pregnancy symptoms? I guess it is nearly you test day. Xx

Vixyb, I didn't get any side effects from trigger, only felt cramps the day after but guess it is to do with ovulation.
Is this your 1st IUI? Massive good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

Its so difficult to tell isnt it! I've had a few cramps, much earlier than I normally would have for AF, and I'm massively bloated but that all could be the cyclogest couldn't it? I'm also getting the craziest vivid dreams too! Anyone else getting that?

I'm 10dpiui so the trigger shot should be out of my system by tomorrow but I'm getting really nervous about the idea of taking a test, especially being out here, which ever way it goes I think I dont want to be alone when I take it, so might wait until I get home next friday - but by then I should have had AF by then anyway so I guess I'll have an idea one way or another!
That said I'm not even sure i'll be able to wait that long either!! Aaahh!! this is no fun!!


----------



## vixyb (Jun 1, 2016)

Lolisita- yeah this is my 1st iui, think that's why it's so scary! Thanks for the  luck, am keeping my fingers and toes crossed


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi everyone, glad to hear we are all ok.

Vixyb - keeping positive for you  

Cd 4 here, second day of Gonal F. Baseline scan and blood test all as it should be.


----------



## vixyb (Jun 1, 2016)

So the 2ww begins! Iui was nowhere near as bad as I expected! Have been given progesterone and baby aspirin , did everyone else get this?


----------



## Lolisita (Aug 24, 2015)

Suzanna, when I was on cyclogest I was very bloated too, so it is definitely side effect. Vivid dreams is the cause of higher levels of progesterone too. In natural pregnancy that would be a symptom but because we take extra progesterone  it is hard to tell.
I always end up testing alone when dh not even home and then get all upset about it. Maybe it is good idea to wait till you get back. Xx

Vixyb, Yes I am on Lubion progesterone injections, painful but so much easier than pessaries. 
I've also been prescribed baby aspirin 75mg by recurrent miscarriage clinic but from positive pregnancy test. When do you start baby aspirin? 
Xx

Jellsie, glad your baseline scan went well    Xx


----------



## vixyb (Jun 1, 2016)

Lolisita- I've been given the pessaries, feel they may be awkward but I'm not good with needles so definitely better for me! Have been told to start the asprin straight away starring from tomorrow. Have been doing some reading, apparently it's meant to help blood flow to the uterus
Suppose clinics are all different tho!


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

Vixyb, I'm on the progesterone too, in pessarie form, it doesn't bother me too much, but then again the needles didn't either.

I hadn't heard about the baby aspirin though? I wonder if I can pick that up in Boots? I might pop by one tomorrow to pick up a pt... I think I'm going to try and suck up the courage to do one Monday, I think I'd rather find out if its a BFN that way than getting AF on the Tuesday as I'm generally pretty regular.

Jellsie, hows it all going with you?


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

Sharry, Coffee would be fab some time too?! I think I might be coming out quite regularly for the next few months! xx


----------



## vixyb (Jun 1, 2016)

Susanna, I know lots of places give asprin, often used in fertility but also in recurrent miscarriage.  I have 100mg dose, know Americans use 80 and uk uses 75 which is what you can buy off the shelf  probably best checking with your clinic tho cause there may be a reason they've not given it.
Jellsie- how you doing today?
Xx


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

You ladies are amazing, it's such a comfort to be able to discuss this experience with people who understand.

No mention of pessaries or baby aspirin to me. Injections are going ok, thank you. I do keep waking up with headache though. Not sure if it's a side affect or caffeine withdrawal as I've got myself down to two cups of tea/coffee a day.

Hope you're all doing ok xx


----------



## vixyb (Jun 1, 2016)

I know what you mean Jellsie, have got a great group of close friends who know but no one who has been through it! Glad the injections aren't causing you too many issues 
I have taken inspiration from the Internet and made myself a.list to keep me busy during the tww... will see how that goes! Almost looking forward to going back to work to keep my mind off it! 😂


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

I am dreading the two week wait.  I've got a Christmas party with an all inclusive bar 😞. I'm going to say I'm on antibiotics I reckon. How long is your list? 😂

Two of my close friends are both pregnant, due at the same time. I'm glad they both live quite far away as seeing them regularly would be tough.


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

I think I'm really lucky with my friends, they mostly all know what i'm going through and are being incredibly supportive, even if they dont always get it! My mum too, different generation and really struggles to get her head around what I'm doing, especially the doing it alone element, but despite that she's been to every apointment with me and lets me talk about it when ever i need to. 
I dont think i could do this otherwise, its hard enough as it is without having people around who can't be supportive.

That said, find this page is a massive help, just having people going through the same things, being able to talk about the drugs and the side effects and symptoms, its stops you going crazy whilst we wait doesn't it! 

So I brought a pregnancy test today, going to try tomorrow morning (which is technically 2 days before they suggested i try, but its 12 days since insemmination and 14 since the trigger shot so i figure its worth a ago. Either way I'll test again on tuesday, which is when they told me to. Hopefully its all good news x


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

Everyone has been supportive, and they try hard to understand but unless you've been through this yourself, I don't think you can.

Suzannahallen, I'm crossing my fingers and toes it's a bfp 😁 X


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

Feeling awful, got a BFN this morning when I tested. I guess it could be too early, but combined with the fact that I'm spotting i'm thinking its probably fairly accurate and that AF is coming soon.

Added to this I dont think i can try again until Jan at least because they wont let me do another one immediately and then my December cycle will likely be around Christmas and they'll be shut and there's a chance i have to be back in Dubai in Jan.

As much as I new it was probably unlikely first time around, you cant help but pin your hopes on it and imagine how happy you'll be getting a positive...


----------



## Lolisita (Aug 24, 2015)

Hey girls. Hope everyone had a lovely weekend.

Vixyb, I got terrible irritation from cyclogest so swapped for Utrogestan and that was okay. Now that I am on injections I realise how much easier it is. It is painful tho so defo not good if you don't like needles.

Jellsie, I got awful headaches for the first 3 days of stimming, it was a side effect for me.

Suzanna, I am so sorry it is bfn  Have you tested again? Cos with my 3rd pregnancy I only got bfp 4 days past AF.

Xx


----------



## Suzannahallen (Nov 13, 2016)

yep, got another bfn this morning, the spotting also turned into a heavier bleed despite the progesterone and now i've got AF.

Dissapointed, but trying to stay positive, because of the timing of Christmas I have to wait until Jan now until I can start again, so at least i can enjoy the festivities without too much hassle. That said I could do with losing a little bit more weight (hopefully it will help) so maybe i wont get too carried away, and I've made up an excuse as to why I cant travel at the end of Jan because I've read its best avoided in the 2ww.

How are you getting on Lolisita? And the rest of you girls? xx


----------



## vixyb (Jun 1, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your bfn susanna,  fingers crossed for your next try.  
I'm not doing too badly, tho only 4 days in this really does feel like the longest 2 weeks ever! Trying not to symptom spot but it's very hard!! 
How's it going lolisita? 
You still doing OK with injections jellsie? Headaches any better?   xx


----------



## andromedaE9 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi

Sorry to hear about the BFP Suzanna. Hopefully you will be able to start again before too long. 

As for me I'm not sure what's going on really. I have already started spotting just 7 days after the IUI. I wonder if it's the end of the road this time around. I'm on Cyclogest pessaries 400mg. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok. The 2ww is the most harrowing bit of this process. Not sure what do do if this doesn't work. Try again with OE or move on to DE. 

x


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Sorry to hear that it was a bfn Susanna 😞

Vixyb, how long until you can test? The headaches have stopped now and it is my cd10 scan tomorrow. What is oe and de?


----------



## andromedaE9 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi,

Sorry, OE= own eggs DE = donor eggs.


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

Sorry andromeda, I was on the mobile site and thought vixyb had been the last person to post   .

That's a tough decision to make but I hope you can make the right decision for you


----------



## vixyb (Jun 1, 2016)

Jellsie, clinic said 5th Dec but as af is due on 1st I guess after that is reasonable! Works Xmas party on 3rd so would like to know before then!!


----------



## Team vb (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi girls, I'd like to join your group please, we should have had ivf this week but they changed to iui due to egg position etc, so this is our first actual attempt at anything, it's good to read your feed though.


----------



## andromedaE9 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi Team vb

welcome! We're in a similar situation. We had to convert from IVF to IUI last week as my eggs didn't mature apart from one single follicle. It's my first IUI as well. 

Have you taken your trigger?


----------



## Lolisita (Aug 24, 2015)

Suzanna, yeah I would have to wait till January as well if this cycle doesn't work out, Christmas timing is not the best. I am alright hun, 2ww is a torture, the worst part. Xx

Vixyb, I think it is too early for you to notice any symptoms,it is not even implanted yet  
I am not too bad lovely, 9 days  past ovulation and since yesterday been having slight sore (•) (•) but recon it is side effect of progesterone injections. When are you planning on testing? Xx

Andromeda,if you started spotting 7 days past IUI it could be implantation bleeding xx

Team vb welcome, good luck for your cycle!


----------



## vixyb (Jun 1, 2016)

Welcome team vb!
Lolisita - I know that it's far too early for anything at the moment, but still doesn't stop me looking!! And as a midwife I really should know this already! 😂 been told to test on 5th December but may well do before the work Christmas party. How about you?
Xx


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

Welcome teamvb, the ladies on here are brilliant. It's wonderful to have someone to talk to who understands everything.

Vixyb, fingers crossed for your bfp. You're almost half way through your tww.  I've got a Xmas do on 4th but will be driving, just in case.

Lolista, I hope it's not a side effect and an actual symptom.

It's insemination day for me. One follicle measuring 18mm which is what they want for your cycle, so they don't have to cancel it due to too many follicles. No need for a trigger shot as bloods showed I'm going to ovulate anyway.  It's so frustrating that everything is working apart from the last part of the puzzle!

Have a great day x


----------



## vixyb (Jun 1, 2016)

Good luck today Jellsie, got my fingers crossed xx


----------



## Team vb (Sep 1, 2016)

Thanks for the welcome girls, yes took trigger shot on Saturday so all ready for Monday, good luck today Jellsie, x


----------



## Lolisita (Aug 24, 2015)

Vixyb, haha oh I shall come for some tips then  
My OTD is on Monday next week, but recon I will test this weekend. Xx

Jellsie, oh gosh I really hope so!   good luck for today hun! Xx

Team vb, good luck to you too! Xx


----------



## Sweetsonya (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi ladies

Would love to join this forum. I was on a medicated IVF cycle but unforunatly just agreed to convert to IUI due to poor response.  Ive stimmed for 8 days by day 5 i had a 13mm follie and other 2 under 7 plus another hiding. Anyway had another scan today day 8.  1 x 18mm 1 x 15mm 1 x 8mm 1 x 7mm 1 x 5.5 so only 1 real good one and maybe the 2nd will catch up. Lining 9-10.9mm so thats perfect but after discussions with consultant agreed going to EC for 1 this Sat was probably not worth it so doing IUI on Monday. Real shame but at least trying sonething with what we have !! Fingers crossed for everyone xx


----------



## Team vb (Sep 1, 2016)

Good luck Sonia, the same happened to us last weekend and we went round in circles trying to weigh up the pros and cons, in the end took the clinics advice and went iui, I felt a bit of a fraud/anticlimax though after all the build up with medication and planning but in the end one good egg is all any of us need! There are loads of success stories for iui too so stay positive x


----------



## vixyb (Jun 1, 2016)

How's everyone's weekends? I'm trying to keep busy, only a few more days to go!! You're welcome to come to me.with all your questions lolisita  
Welcome sonya xx


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

Feeling pretty rubbish today.  I'm exhausted by the time the weekend comes from putting on a brave face all weekend.  

Hope you're all feeling more chipper than me xx


----------



## vixyb (Jun 1, 2016)

Aww, hope today is a bit better jellsie! I'm just trying to keep busy, tho did have an indulgent Google this morning, have to stop looking for things that aren't there!! 😂


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

I've had family over today so it's been a good distraction. How are you feeling vixyb? .


----------



## vixyb (Jun 1, 2016)

I feel fine, been keeping myself busy at the Christmas markets, although the progesterone has had a serious effect on the ability to do up my coat over my boobs  😂 be glad when I get to Friday tho!! Xx


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

Hahha brilliant! I'm not on anything now, just waiting for blood test day at the end of the tww x


----------



## vixyb (Jun 1, 2016)

It made for a cold day out!! Think I'm going to test Friday,  af due on Thurs so that will probably answer my questions!  When do you go for beta jellsie? 
How are you lolisita? ? Xx


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you vixyb!

Not until next week xx


----------



## Lolisita (Aug 24, 2015)

Vixyb, thanks for asking hun, I am doing okay. Still got sore boobies and slight low tummy cramps ( not AF type ). Did you notice any symptoms  so far? 
Hehe excellent thank you, I would love to be able to get some tips  where are you based? I am in London 
I was going to ask u till how many weeks were you prescribed baby aspirin? My Dr advised untill 16 weeks. 

Jellsie- how are you doing?  Any symptoms? 

Hope everyone else is doing well!

Xx


----------



## vixyb (Jun 1, 2016)

Hey lolisita,  you done a test yet? I'm holding off til Friday tho my Dr did say next Monday!  Have been told to do the aspirin until test and then let Dr know from then! I'm in Manchester  how's everyone else doing? Xx


----------



## Becca25 (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi I've been quietly sitting here reading all of your stories over the past few weeks, hope everyone is staying positive over this Christmas period. 
I'm going for my baseline scan tomorrow, a little nervous/excited about my first IUI (trying not to get my hopes up)
Baby dust to everyone.


----------



## vixyb (Jun 1, 2016)

Becca,  hope scan goes OK tomorrow  I was nervous about the iui too but it's not that bad at all. Followed the advice of someone on here and had some paracetamol 1st which helped  all about being relaxed, wish I could follow my own advice this week!!


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi Becca, good luck with the everything. The scanning bit doesn't hurt at all, just a little uncomfortable.

No symptoms for me. I've felt extra stressed and tired, but I think that's due to how intense work is at the moment and me trying to fight off a cold bug as I'm sniffly, got achy legs and a tickly throat.


----------



## vixyb (Jun 1, 2016)

How's everyone doing? These last few days have really dragged, nearly caved and did a test this morning but I resisted!! AF due tomorrow, hoping she doesn't make her appearance! !


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

How are you feeling vixyb? I'm not too bad thank you, another week to go for me. I'm not hopeful though x


----------



## vixyb (Jun 1, 2016)

Aww always be hopeful jellsie,  you never know! I feel absolutely fine, I don't know if that's a good thing or not!  No real signs or symptoms at all now!! Fingers and toes crossed tho


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

I don't think I could bear the disappointment if I got my hopes up.

I'm sure it's a good sign.  Are you testing first thing? Z


----------



## vixyb (Jun 1, 2016)

Going to test Friday morning, tho I'm sure it's not the best idea before work!!


----------



## Jellsie (Sep 1, 2016)

I've been told to phone at 1.30pm for my blood test result next week, I'll be at work. I can't book time off easily from my job so hoping I can phone later from home.

Fingers crossed no AF tomorrow vixyb   X


----------



## vixyb (Jun 1, 2016)

Yeah that's not really a work phone call! ! Thanks,  I've got my fingers crossed too!!


----------



## Sweetsonya (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi ladies

Thanks Teamvb and Vixyb not done an IUI before so bit daunting.... 

Hope everyone doing well and keeping occupied during the 2WW any symptoms ladies ??

Anyway IUI done on Monday, bit of faffing trying to find my cervix but we got there in the end, great sperm sample provided by Mr so consultant was happy. Looks like I had 2 follies in the end, maybe 3 on Thursday scan on right had 1 just over 8 by Mon it was now 17.9 other 2 were over 20 so maybe we have 3 to work with.

I'm trying to remain positive but you read the stats at my age and think why am I bothering, this has worked out such an expensive IUI with the stims meds used leaves you feeling a touch negative over the whole thing, however consultant was really positive, great sample 3 nice looking eggs, 9.4mm tripled lined, lots of cervical juices (tmi)  ..lol...but I suppose he needs to be positive,  at least I responded I'm still pumping out estrogen when my previous clinic made me feel like I was peri menopausal !!! 3 follies better then none.

Anyway good luck everyone, my test date is 12th December starting Cyclogest tonight..oh joy  

Xxx


----------

